# Buttermilk Fried Rabbit



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Nov 2nd!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> Nov 2nd!


Smartass!

Do you want to fatten me up!?!


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks awesome. I've got some domestic rabbit in the freezer and a farm full of the wild ones.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I use almost that exact recipe for quail.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooh....sounds yummy!! 

I love quail ...not much to them but they sure are tasty...its been like 20 years since ive had quail!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

We have a restaurant right down the way from our hunting lease in south GA that sells a whole mess of em each day . That's where I got the recipe from.


----------

